# Need advise on getting a wireless timer to shoot time lapse videos with a 5d3



## Capnbooboo (Jan 29, 2013)

any suggestions welcomed, i am new to time lapse, i own iphone and ipad so if that route is easier please do share your thoughts although i can agree its weird leaving your iphone hanging around till the battery die.

Then again i did look into cheaper wired timers as well as wireles ones, i plan to do ALLOT of time lapse so i am open to something worth investing in if its worth it, i will use it with the 5dmkiii.

thanks in advance


----------



## Capnbooboo (Jan 29, 2013)

i guess because i never programmed one myself i thought it would be easier with a iphone ipad etc, then again wireless could be worse sicne those units still look like they are telephones fro the 80s


----------



## Brand B (Jan 29, 2013)

Camranger will allow you to set up the time lapse using the ipad, then the ipad is not required to actually perform the shooting.

$300 though. I have bought one, but have not been home to try it out yet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2013)

For s timelapse, you do not need wireless. There are plenty of low cost wired ones that will do timelapse, and they will be more reliable since you do not have to deal with battery life or RFI.


----------



## Capnbooboo (Jan 29, 2013)

i got that *TriggerTrap iPhone remote control cable for Canon DSLR cameras CL-N3* , i like their ios app, and this vodeohttp://fotobug.podbean.com/2012/07/15/fotobug-elusive-image-episode-56  convinced me between this and ioshutter, and i agree, wireless is useless IF I GET A WIRED REMOTE for a few bucks in china right?

what you guys think, is the triggerTrap a ok choice to go with IOS devices (i have an iphone and ipad), then maybe for longer time lapse i get a wired remote but i still need to find out which one of those are easy to program, please advise


----------



## bycostello (Jan 30, 2013)

i use a cheapy ebay wired timer... works great...


----------



## Niterider (Jan 30, 2013)

The intervalometer in Magic Lantern is an absolute joy to use. I would check that out if you have not already. If you are looking for a physical device to run the camera, the TC-80N3 has good reviews, but runs for $130ish. I have never used one because ML makes it so easy. 

also there was a previous thread on external intervalometers that you can check out:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=4905.0


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm reasonably new to time lapse too. I'm using a JJC Multi Exposure Timer. Its cheap at $35. But works well and its pretty easy to figure out. I picked it up from a company called gadget infinity, who also sell wireless ones. Do some research. There are some advantages for going wireless, but a wired solution uses less battery power. This is important if you want to leave it running for a long time.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER-LCD-Shutter-Release-Control/dp/B003QA0MWW/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1359546405&sr=8-12&keywords=wired+shutter+release+canon

I bought this one, and it is super ease to program. I don't know why wireless would be better.


----------



## Isurus (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a Vello Shutter Boss (wired) and have had no problems with it at all:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/749827-REG/Vello_RC_C2_ShutterBoss_Timed_Remote_for.html

For 53 bucks you can't go wrong. They also have wireless version for about twice that, but wireless isn't needed for time lapses and, given battery life concerns, I think wired is preferred.


----------



## drolo61 (Jan 30, 2013)

TriggerTrap works nice. It acts like a wired control at the prcie of about 30€. You pay "only" for the connecting cable to your iOS tool (phone, pad, pod). Setting intervals etc through the app is extremely easy and works fine. For very long "lapses" battery power might become an issue. It only acts "wirelessly" with a second iOS tool AND an existing WiFi to which both devices are connected. There is no ad-hoc connection (so far). Way better than ceap asian copies (I own one as well) of the original canon TC-80N3. Have not tried Magic Lantern though.


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a Hahnel Giga T Pro system, which I'm very happy with. It is wireless - operating on a 2.4 GHz system, and cost me just less than AUD $100 - but I really needed a wireless system for what I do, including:
1) regular wireless shooting at more than an arm's length distance,
2) also time lapses - controlled & programmed from indoors,
3) quick speed and programmable sequences of shots.

http://www.hahnel.ie/index.cfm?page=dslrremotecontrols&id=80&pId=80

You and/or other people might find wired systems work for your needs... and that's great - probably saves both in terms of money (and batteries). I have only gone through 2 batteries (the transmitter and receiver each have a battery, different types, but each type readily available from most department stores). 

It can also operate as a wired system using just the transmitter which uses the same 'wire' as the receiver and so can plug directly into the camera. (The version I have for Canon works on most Canon DSLRs, it has 2 wire connections, so it fits both my 7D and 350D).

My transmitter / receiver seems to work fine to a distance of about 30 metres, or about 10m to 15m through walls. 

Cheers....

Paul


----------



## bluesphoto (Jan 30, 2013)

I also use the hähnel Giga T Pro II, you can use it as a timer and intervalometer and wired or wireless. 
As intervallometer you can progam a program for lets say 10 shots per minute and then embed this progam in a 2nd progam so it repeats progam 1 every 5 min.
I think this makes it perfect for time lapses.
It is expensive but it can do every thing you would want.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/852088-REG/hahnel_HL_HWGIGA_C_Giga_T_Pro_II.html


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 30, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> I have a Hahnel Giga T Pro system, which I'm very happy with. It is wireless - operating on a 2.4 GHz system, and cost me just less than AUD $100 - but I really needed a wireless system for what I do, including:
> 1) regular wireless shooting at more than an arm's length distance,
> 2) also time lapses - controlled & programmed from indoors,
> 3) quick speed and programmable sequences of shots.
> ...



+1 I use the Hahnel also and it's a great unit and reasonably priced. Just make sure you check on the battery after a year or so!


----------



## Paul_B (Jan 30, 2013)

bluesphoto said:


> I also use the hähnel Giga T Pro II, you can use it as a timer and intervalometer and wired or wireless.
> As intervallometer you can progam a program for lets say 10 shots per minute and then embed this progam in a 2nd progam so it repeats progam 1 every 5 min.
> I think this makes it perfect for time lapses.
> It is expensive but it can do every thing you would want.
> ...



This seems like a huge advantage over regular intervalometers. I struggle to imagine what it would look like though. Can you show me the effect his double loop has in time lapse videos?


----------



## bluesphoto (Jan 30, 2013)

Paul_B said:


> bluesphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I also use the hähnel Giga T Pro II, you can use it as a timer and intervalometer and wired or wireless.
> ...



I haven't used the double loop it yet. 

but it could be very useful if you want to make a time laps video of 1 place of a whole day but lets say you want too get a sequence of x frames during y min shot in the morning, x frames a few hours later and so on.
Then you get a video of x/24 min morning + x/24 min midday + x/24 min afternoon + x/24 min evening.

Or if you want to capture an action time laps, for example of cars driving on a circuit, you know they pass every 5 min and they pass in 5 sec then you can program for example 8 frames per sec during 5 sec and repeat it every 5 min.

Or if you want to have startrails that are like a dotted lines(- - - - -) if you know what I mean.


----------



## Capnbooboo (Jan 30, 2013)

besides ti,e lapse what can you use the "Giga T Pro II" for, it seems to be capable as a remote trigger, i guess you can trigger it from a distance or did i mix up another product here, what else can you do with this?
Hähnel Giga T Pro II - How-to instructional video


Seems cool


----------



## bluesphoto (Jan 31, 2013)

That is exactly the one I have.
Yes it works as a remote too, as a normal trigger or in bulb mode. Every function works remote or with the cable.

Just one little problem I have noticed is the on button for the receiver is easily activated. witch isn't good if it does that in your bag because the battery will loose all it's power. That is why i always take the battery out of the receiver because it is a bit tight in by bag. the transmitter doesn't have that problem because it shuts down after a while.


----------



## Capnbooboo (Jan 31, 2013)

thats really cool you warned me about that one, i will pass on it then,.......just kidding of course, 

Based on what i read and see on this unit it appears to be the best all around unit, none of these hand held units seem user friendly though, i think i want both the Giga T and the triggortrap ios app and cable to learn how to set up star trails and other cool things faster, this way when i am going to do longer shoots ill be familiar with some of the techniques some of you mention on this site.

And Seriously, thanks


----------



## bluesphoto (Jan 31, 2013)

Capnbooboo said:


> thats really cool you warned me about that one, i will pass on it then,.......just kidding of course,
> 
> Based on what i read and see on this unit it appears to be the best all around unit, none of these hand held units seem user friendly though, i think i want both the Giga T and the triggortrap ios app and cable to learn how to set up star trails and other cool things faster, this way when i am going to do longer shoots ill be familiar with some of the techniques some of you mention on this site.
> 
> And Seriously, thanks



No problem at all.
It isn't that difficult learning to know it or the techniques.

Here you have some sites for time laps techniques:http://content.photojojo.com/tutorials/ultimate-guide-to-time-lapse-photography/ and http://www.learnmyshot.com/17+Steps+to+Create+Time+Lapse+Video+from+Still+Images.

Be sure to watch the video at the bottom of the last site, I personally think it is one of the best time laps videos I have seen and it might inspire you.

For star-trails you can find a cheap and easy too use program here: http://www.startrails.de/.
But of course PS is better but you have too do all the blending.
This might be an interesting site for the technique:http://www.jamesvernacotola.com/Resources/How-To-Photograph-Star-Trails/12233655_V7cX4D.


----------



## marcosm (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting this one: http://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Bluetooth-Wireless-EOS-D2000-Compatible/dp/B00ANWQMWK/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_4_X1SG which can be controlled by iPhone or iPad and has time lapse capability.


----------

